# SnowEx 575 spreader



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

SnowEx 575 spreader complete with wiring and controller. Always washed off after every storm and always stored inside. New transmission 2 years ago. Only reason for selling is I upgraded to a bigger spreader. 
$1,100 obo


----------



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

bump


----------



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

sold


----------

